# Tomorrow 7/26 My boy Max's very hard 1 year bridge day



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Anniversary dates are so hard. I was in your shoes just 10 days ago. Sending thoughts your way...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such wonderful pictures of your handsome boy. Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Know you'll be in our thoughts today. The loss we feel, even so long after they're gone, is a testimony to the immense love we had for them while they were here on Earth, and the love we still feel for them as they play in Heaven. Max was a lucky boy to have a mom like you. You filled his last days with joy, happiness, companionship, and love, as he did for you. What a beautiful boy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, can't believe it has been a year already. Max was such a handsome boy. Thank you for sharing his pictures. My thoughts will be with you today. Our love for them never ends!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you. Love never dies.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Max was such a handsome boy.. He will always live on in the hearts of those he'd touched. Thanks for sharing his photos. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

love never dies said:


> Thinking of you. Love never dies.


Thank you all so much! This forum helped get us through the loss of our Di and through the loss of Max. Don't know what we would have done with out every one of you. Most folks don't understand, but here there is so much love and support and understanding!

*LOVE ABSOLUTELY *lives for eternity and so do the treasured memories.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Words are so inadequate. I hope that my nodding at your post with tears streaming down my face conveys my sympathies. 

Hugs to you and your wonderful boys
... and warm fuzzies to Max, Golda and Di.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thank you all so much! This forum helped get us through the loss of our Di and through the loss of Max. Don't know what we would have done with out every one of you. Most folks don't understand, but here there is so much love and support and understanding!
> 
> *LOVE ABSOLUTELY *lives for eternity and so do the treasured memories.


So sorry I know how much you loved him and lovely photos of Max 
And so true this forum really understands and helps you get through it


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be thinking of you today. Bridge days are so tough, especially the first. Max was a beautiful boy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you and yours gently in my thoughts and prayers today. Losing them is so bitterly hard, but that's because they have given us so much joy in sharing their lives with us.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice tribute to your Max.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking of you today (((hugs))). The first year bridge anniversary's are so hard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. 

I hope you will reflect on the wonderful memories you shared with him. 
The wonderful pictures of Max,show what a great life he had. 

He's a beautiful boy-several of his pictures remind me so very much of my own bridge boy, they could have been twins. 

I'd like to think when one of our Bridge boys/girls have a birthday, they are having a big celebration. Everyday must be pure joy for them all. 


Max will be waiting for you in heaven.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hugs as you approach this first anniversary.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the wonderful photos of Max.

I'm thinking of you on this difficult day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My memories of my Max are so vivid, particularly on this bridge day. There are so very many things that I miss and long for...your "old man bark" that you would give when you wanted something badly like throwing the ball or swimming baton or when you were young the Frisbee! The way that you always followed Mommy around from the time that you were a puppy! The way that you loved our walks on the beach. Finding starfish, digging clams for Mommy and chasing the crabs that were washed up in the tide! I remember one day walking on the beach with your Daddy and Di and you were behind us. Here you trotted up to us with a hard hat helmet that you found strutting around with your prize! 

I don't think that anyone in this world has ever looked at me with the eyes that you looked at me with. Like I could never do or say anything that wasn't less than perfect. You were and always will be nothing less than perfection. You were always such a good boy and always so fun loving and happy. I'll always cherish and treasure this bond, love and precious memoires that we share.

As our new love grows in a different part of our heart for Bae Lee and Keeper, I will strive to appreciate each and every moment that we are blessed with.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That was beautiful. Thank you for sharing those memories.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending many hugs and good thoughts on this sad anniversary. The thing I find most comforting to think about HRH Toby is, "whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there".
I whisper his name in my heart many times a day. I know you do the same with Max.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah, so sorry. I know right where you are. My Homer was my Velcro sidekick. Miss him everyday.
I loved your pictures. What a funny sweet fellow your boy was.
Until we all meet again......


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sending a hug to you, he was a real love bug wasn't he, you can see his sweetness in his face. I'm hoping you are doing ok and having lots of good memories.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just reading the dates of all your loved ones that are at the bridge. I'm truly sorry many of you weren't as fortunate as we were to enjoy almost 15 years of pure gold! They don't live long enough. No amount of time is enough to share their golden light!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such lovely memory pictures you have of your special boy, hard to believe that it is 12 months since he left you to go to the bridge.

Max will always walk beside you, on silent golden paws


Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ 
I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 
I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 
I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!​


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you during this very difficult time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

goldensmum said:


> Such lovely memory pictures you have of your special boy, hard to believe that it is 12 months since he left you to go to the bridge.
> 
> Max will always walk beside you, on silent golden paws
> 
> ...


Golden's Mum-that's beautiful! It makes me cry and smile at the same time. It's just missing their physical prescence and holding him that hurts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you on sad anniversary date. Hugs.


----------

